# Tivo recycles at "Welcome, powering up" Have troubleshooted a lot.



## ChiefBrody (Jan 22, 2006)

My DSR6000 will sit at 'welcome, powering up' for 30 seconds or so, go black as if it's moving on to the next step. The 'welcome, powering up' screen comes back up. This loop never stops. 

Things I've done.
Unplugged it overnight and removed CMOS battery
Replaced hard drive w/new one and xtreme image.
Replaced hard drive cable.

No matter what I do, the exact same process happens. It never gets past the loop. 

From everything I've looked up. The most common advise is the hard drive or cable. So what else could it be?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Could be ....
* power supply problem
* motherboard problem


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

If it gets that far in the boot, it's more likely still a HD issue... buy or make a serial cable, set the bootpage params to log messages to the console, and see what it says when it reboots.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> If it gets that far in the boot, it's more likely still a HD issue... buy or make a serial cable, set the bootpage params to log messages to the console, and see what it says when it reboots.


can you explain how to set the bootpage params to log messages to the console? my hard drive goes in a reboot cycle loop as well and I want to trouble shoot the problem with my serial cable, thanks for the help


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

This happened to me once and it was the power supply.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> can you explain how to set the bootpage params to log messages to the console? my hard drive goes in a reboot cycle loop as well and I want to trouble shoot the problem with my serial cable, thanks for the help


not positive, but I believe the zipper already sets those params.
you can check from a running tivo (i.e. the one that isn't broken) by going into telnet and typing "bootpage -p"
there should be entries in there similar to: "console=2,115200 dsscon=true"
that indicates the serial port will be logging console messages running at 115200 baud


----------



## ChiefBrody (Jan 22, 2006)

Could be the HD but it was a brand new w/a fresh OS. And it does the exact same same thing with the original drive in there. 

When it cycles between the welcome powering up screen, everything does seem to slow down. The HD is churning but it and everything else gets sluggish. I'm wondering if it isn't the power supply. 

Is there any consensus of what 'most often' goes wrong when a unit sits 'on it's side' in a room temperature closet for a year?

I'll try the bootpage params suggestion. Great idea. Didn't think of that. It seems that is really going to be the only way to troubleshoot this.


----------



## Cedric (Oct 4, 2000)

My HDVR2 is doing the exact same thing. It was a refurb from DTV so I don't know how old it really is. I also suspect a power supply. The current Dtivo rebooting issue threw me for a while, but I think it's really the power supply.

Ebay has used ones around $10 - $15 (not too exciting; who knows how used) or new ones are $70 at Weaknees.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Cedric said:


> My HDVR2 is doing the exact same thing. It was a refurb from DTV so I don't know how old it really is. I also suspect a power supply. The current Dtivo rebooting issue threw me for a while, but I think it's really the power supply.
> 
> Ebay has used ones around $10 - $15 (not too exciting; who knows how used) or new ones are $70 at Weaknees.


Try this site 
http://www.mfslive.org/setupcomputer.htm
Scroll down to hardrive jumper settings they have very good examples.
Make sure the jumper settings are set to master 
if it doesnt help go to this site
http://mfslive.org/forums
and if that doesnt help vist this site
http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=73

I know it's alot but, if you got time hey it's a fun project


----------

